# [SOLVED] display adapter missing under device manager



## doescher4

When i started my computer this morning my display settings were set wrong so i went to change them and the bar was grayed out so I came here to find out what to do about it. I read a thread that told me to go to device manager and delete whatever was under display adapter (i think it was called that) and then restart computer and it should find it again and then i could change my settings. Well i did that and now I dont have display adapter even listed under my device manager and no drivers could be located for it. I don't know how to get it back  someone please help!

Lori


----------



## VirtualMe

Follow this link

http://howto.lycos.com/lycos/step/1,,139+24492+6178,00.html


----------



## doescher4

I cant determine what the make and model of my video card/adapter is because the display adapter is gone from my device manager and I have no idea how to find out what it is any other way. I tried a quick restore from the disc that came with my computer but that didnt do anything. I have a compaq and am running windows 98. I'm not very computer literate when it comes to technical stuff.....can anyone help me figure out how to get my display adapter back please?  Would restoring a previous registry bring it back? If not, what can I do?

thanks,
Lori


----------



## VirtualMe

Lori,

Post what your compaq model is.

Then maybe someone will be able to find your drivers on the compaq web site or go 
HERE and choose your pc (desktop, etc.) and follow the online wizard by choosing your model. You will be asked to fill different info about your system as you go.


----------



## ~Candy~

You can try a scanreg /restore......boot to a dos prompt, type that, press enter, and choose a date prior to the problem. Don't go too far back though.


----------



## doescher4

AcaCandy,

I tried a scanreg/restore and the only dates I had to choose from were todays date and then the other 3 or 4 were dates that said april 2003? I checked the date on my computer and it is set right. why would the registry have dates in it that arent even here yet?

Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

I would assume that somehow the system date got changed thru the bios setup........not sure I would try using any of them.

You'll be best to reinstall the display drivers. The compaq site should list them if you key your model number in....or your compaq restore cd may have them as well.


----------



## doescher4

AcaCandy,

I went to the site and tried downloading the drivers but everytime I get to the setup page the program stops responding and I have to control alt delete! I've tried 3 times and each time it does the same thing. Any ideas? I also tried a quick restore but it didnt do anything.

thanks,

Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

When you say the restore didn't work....you mean the complete restore didn't work, or it did work but the display is still messed up?

If the second, can you browse thru the restore cd to see if there is a directory for drivers/display, etc.?


----------



## doescher4

It said that restore has failed.....I think thats all the information it gave me.


----------



## ~Candy~

But using the restore cd? You get the failed message? Or trying to use one of the scanreg restore dates?

Can you browse thru the cd to see if you have a directory for drivers?


----------



## doescher4

I got the failed message from both the restore cd and from the system registry.

Lori


----------



## Del

Did you try booting to Safe Mode and checking Device Manager to see what you have under Video adapters?


----------



## doescher4

Yes, I booted to safe mode and looked under device manager for display and video adapter. I have no tab for either of these.

Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

What happens if you try to add new hardware?


----------



## doescher4

It goes to the install page and its just blank...then when i click control alt delete, it says whatever program it is isnt responding and I have to end task. I talked to a tech at compaq about the problems with my display adapter missing in my device manager and they told me to first fix my registry and then reinstall my operating system...then try to install the drivers for display or whatever u call it. So I tried to scanreg/fix but i keep getting an error message saying that "himen.sys is missing. make sure the file is in your windows directory. So then I went and just tried to reinstall my OS and I got another error message saying not enough memory to run the program along with another reference to the himen.sys !

So I've been working on this all day and I have not gotten anywhere with it  When I go into my control panel and under
display settings for display I get unknown monitor and unknown device. I guess I shouldnt have deleted whatever was under display adapter  When I did that and restarted it tried seaching for a new one but it cant find one.....and so that leaves me to where I am now...with my resolution at 640x480 with 16 bit color and no other options. I have no clue what to do next...im hoping someone out there can help me out!

thanks
Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

16 BIT color or 16 COLORS? There is a big difference.........


----------



## doescher4

I'm sorry...it says 16 colors not 16 bit color.


Lori


----------



## Del

Sorry, don't see anyway to fix this or around it without knowing what your video card is and installing the drivers for it.


----------



## doescher4

How do I find out what my video card is?

Here is the page for the driver that I have been trying to download. http://www29.compaq.com/Falco/sp_detail.asp?Model=1769&Div=4&Os=8&SoftwareVer=12725

I think that is what I need but it wont set up for me....i keep getting that set up is not responding.

Lori


----------



## Del

That, you'll have to find out from the computer manufacturer. Compaq, Dell, or shop that built the clone for you.


----------



## ddriver

>>So I've been working on this all day and I have not gotten anywhere with it When I go into my control panel and under 
display settings for display I get unknown monitor and unknown device. I guess I shouldnt have deleted whatever was under display adapter When I did that and restarted it tried seaching for a new one but it cant find one.....and so that leaves me to where I am now...with my resolution at 640x480 with 16 bit color and no other options. I have no clue what to do next...im hoping someone out there can help me out! 

thanks 
Lori
==============================
If you have unknown monitor in display in device manager that's good. Progress.
Right click in an unused area of the desktop and right click 
Go to properties. Enter.
This will give you display properties.
Click on the settings tab.
Then click on advanced tab.
One of the tabs should say monitor.
Click on that and select change.
Put your win98 cd in the cd-rom drive.
Use i will select a monitor from a list. (Don't use search!)
I trust you know what the name of your monitor is.
Find it in list and say have disk.
Select your cd-rom drive letter and type win98 after it 
ie; H:win98
follow the rest of the wizards directions.
BTW cirrus logic was listed on my compaq as display adaptor.(hint)
That too is on the cd under H:win98 or whatever letter your cd-rom drive is.
Hope this helps.
Good luck.
BTW include as much as you can about your computer in your posts as it can help mucho.


----------



## The_Egg

[edit]
^maybe I'm too late^ ???
[/edit]

What is your Windows Operating System?
Is it Win95, Win98 / 98SE, or WinME ?

Your system config files are messed up, possibly due to a virus.

First, go here
http://housecall.antivirus.com/

and run the free online virus scan
If it finds any viruses, let it make any necessary fixes

Then, when it's done, go to:
Start -> Run
Type in: *sysedit*
Hit Enter

Please copy all the text in
autoexec.bat | config.sys | system.ini
into one text file
and post it as an attachment here

Please leave a separator mark inbetween the 3 files, so we know where one file ends and the other starts.
Use underscores to achieve this, eg.
_____________________________________________

We will then probably require you to run StartUpList
so we can see a list of all startup programs and running processes.

You can post the StartUpList result file here.
Copy and Paste it into a new post, and attach the sysedit file to this same post.


----------



## ~Candy~

You're not trying to install it from the download location, correct? You are saving it to a file folder?


----------



## doescher4

ddriver,

I clicked on the monitor tab and I can't click on change because that button is grayed out. I dont have a windows 98 cd as it was already preinstalled on my computer when I got it. The only cd I got with my computer was a quick restore one.

My computer is a compaq presario 5190. I am using windows 98. It looks like my monitor is a Rage LT Pro AGP 2X (?)

thanks,
Lori


----------



## doescher4

I ran trend virus scan and there were no virus's detected. Here is the startup list and the sysedit files that you asked for. Thanks for trying to help, I really appreciate it.

Lori

C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST[1]\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHA1MON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\SMARTDRAW PHOTO\SDPHOTOBAR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST[1]\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
AtiCwd32 = Aticwd32.exe
AtiKey = Atitask.exe
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
Tweak UI = RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
ATTRedUpate = C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MEDIACOM\MIGCFG\PROGRAMS\AutoUpdate.exe
WinampAgent = "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
HPHA1MON = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHA1MON.EXE
CriticalUpdate = c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
XupiterCfgLoader = C:\Program Files\Xupiter\XTCfgLoader.exe
XupiterToolbarUninstaller = C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\ICD1.TMP\XupiterToolbarUninstaller.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Yahoo! Pager = C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
SDPhotoBar.exe = C:\SMARTD~1\SDPhotoBar.exe

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 10/2/2003, 16:7:48)

[rename]
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\ICQ\ICQDOW~1\FTPATCH.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 10/2/2003, 13:32:32)

[Rename]
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SMALL.M2_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPTHA.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPSVE.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPPTB.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPNLD.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPKOR.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPJPN.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPITA.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPFRA.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPESP.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPDEU.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPDEF.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPCHT.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUPCHS.RSC
NUL=c:\windows\temp\SETUP.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\temp\READMEJP.W95
NUL=c:\windows\temp\README.W95
NUL=c:\windows\temp\MACXW4.VX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\MACXW4.INF
NUL=c:\windows\temp\MACXW4.DR_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\MACXDD32.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\MACXDD16.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\DRVSETUP.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\temp\D11_STD.TX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\BT829.IN_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\BIOS16.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIXBAR.SY_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIXBAR.IN_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIVTVPM.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIVPM32.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIVPM16.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIVPE32.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIVMPPD.VX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUNCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIUINST.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVT32.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVT16.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVSND.SY_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVSND.IN_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVOUT.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVO32.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVFS.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITVCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITUNEP.SY_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITUNEP.IN_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBDRV.SY_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBDET.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITBCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITB.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITATHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITASVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITASK.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITAPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITANLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITAKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITAJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITAITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITAFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITAESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITADEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITADEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITACHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATITACHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPXCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPRCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPR.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIPITA.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIMPPIF.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIMPP16.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATILCD.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIHT.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIHAL64.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIFSCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVENU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDVCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPP.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPLX.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDPCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDITHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDISVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDINLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIL.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDICHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDICHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDIAG.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGTHA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGSVE.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGPTB.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGNLD.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGN32.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGKOR.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGJPN.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGITA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGFRA.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGESP.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGDEU.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGDEF.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGCHT.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDGCHS.RS_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIDEV.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATID3DR3.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATID3D.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATICWDDE.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATICWD32.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATICTL32.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATIBT829.SY_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98THA.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98THA.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98SVE.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98SVE.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98PTB.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98PTB.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98NLD.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98NLD.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98KOR.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98KOR.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98JPN.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98JPN.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98ITA.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98ITA.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98FRA.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98FRA.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98ESP.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98ESP.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98DEU.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98DEU.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98DEF.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98DEF.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98CHT.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98CHT.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98CHS.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI98CHS.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95THA.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95THA.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95SVE.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95SVE.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95PTB.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95PTB.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95NLD.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95NLD.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95KOR.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95KOR.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95JPN.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95JPN.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95ITA.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95ITA.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95FRA.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95FRA.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95ESP.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95ESP.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95DEU.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95DEU.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95DEF.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95DEF.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI3DCIF.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95CHT.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95CHS.HLP
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95CHS.CNT
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI64HLP.EX_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI3DCOR.DL_
NUL=c:\windows\temp\ATI95CHT.HLP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\GO!ZILLA\GOIEHLP.DLL (disabled by BHODemon) (file missing) - {CD4C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}
(no name) - (no file) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NETPAL.DLL (disabled by BHODemon) (file missing) - {6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F}
BabeIE - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBABE.DLL (disabled by BHODemon) (file missing) - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\XUPITER\XTUPDATE.DLL - {2662BDD7-05D6-408F-B241-FF98FACE6054}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
ICQ.job
Scan for Viruses.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[{E4B48560-123D-11d3-A73F-0060083E64FF}]
CODEBASE = http://www.thepalace.com/TPV/CC_SUPPORT.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Communities.com TPV Support.OSD

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R880/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Hotmail Attachments Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CONFLICT.4\HMATCHMT.OCX
CODEBASE = http://lw7fd.law7.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Yahoo! Audio Conferencing]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSCOM.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab

[Yahoo! Audio UI1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSUI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab

[Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CONFLICT.3\YVWRCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab

[HeartbeatCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONFLICT.2\HRTBEAT.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab

[RFXPlayer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\PLUGINS\RICHFX\PLAYER\NPVPG005.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.richfx.com/player/mediaversion/005/latest/twophase.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37606.9029398148

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONFLICT.1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003012801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[MSN Chat Control 4.5]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT45.OCX
CODEBASE = http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/chat/msnchat45.cab

[Linkzilla Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\LZILLA.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.mtreexxx.net/adultsearch/Lzilla.ocx

[NSUpdateLiteCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSUPDATE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://204.177.92.201/quickdl/action/NSupd9x.cab

[Compaq System Data Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SYSQUERY.DLL
CODEBASE = http://vztxcisccpro.compaq.com/bus-nacons/caller/SysQuery.cab

[WebLine Browser Integration Classes]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
CODEBASE = http://vztxcisccpro.compaq.com/webline/applets/msie40x.cab

[{280168BC-76BF-4CD0-B835-3D686EFA8DDC}]
CODEBASE = http://www.xupiter.com/uninstall/XupiterToolbarUninstaller.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 16,932 bytes
Report generated in 1.646 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## The_Egg

Righty-o
We're getting somewhere now . . .

ATI Rage LT Pro is your AGP video card, not your monitor!
The latest Win98 drivers are here:
http://mirror.ati.com/support/drivers/win98/win984112560.html

Be sure to download/save the driver setup file to your hard drive.

Then read the instruction file (save this to your hard drive also, for reference)
http://mirror2.ati.com/drivers/w82560en.htm

Be sure to follow these instructions exactly!
Section: E) UN-INSTALL
This explains that you MUST uninstall all previous drivers (via: Add/Remove Programs Control Panel) before installing the new drivers.

When you are ready, close all windows programs, then go to the folder where you saved w82560en.exe and then RUN this driver setup file.

Reboot when prompted.

___________________________________________________

I can't see any noticeable problems with your config files, but there's lots of spyware on your machine . . . and we will deal with this shortly.
I'm now going to examine your startup list
and we'll take things from there.
Hopefully, the rest of the gang will help me out here.

Xupiter is the first spyware item that needs to go!
If there's an entry for it, remove Xupiter c/o Add/Remove Programs.

We'll then get you to run Spybot and/or Ad-Aware 6
to remove all other spyware,
but wait for our further instructions first.
(there may be one or two other items which need removing c/o Add/Remove Programs before running Spybot/Ad-Aware)

[EDIT]

*IMPORTANT*

Please confirm what version of DirectX is installed on your system

Start -> Run
Type: *dxdiag*
Version # can be found at the bottom of the first tab
eg. DirectX 8.1 (4.08.01.0810)

The ATI Rage Pro drivers require DirectX 6 or higher before you can install them


----------



## doescher4

I went to control panel, add/remove programs and it won't let me delete the ATI display driver because it says that it needs to be installed properly before it can be uninstalled.....

"Right click in an unused area of the desktop and right click 
Go to properties. Enter. 
This will give you display properties. 
Click on the settings tab. 
Then click on advanced tab. 
One of the tabs should say monitor. 
Click on that and select change."

None of the tabs on the advanced tab said monitor.....they say
general, adapter and performance....it says under the settings tab that I have an unknown monitor...so im not sure what it is....I did buy a new monitor a couple years ago so its not the one i got from compaq if that makes a difference.


Lori


----------



## ddriver

A little too tired to address this tonite.
Try to return upon the morrow.
BTW i may have thrown you off but the clicking on the desktop is just another way to change monitor driver.
Can be done in device manager also.
Just click on unknown monitor and then click properties
Then click update driver AFTER you DL those drivers that the earlier poster suggested.
G'nite.:O)


----------



## The_Egg

What does it say on the front of your actual monitor?
Is there a manufacturer name or model?

Did you run dxdiag as I asked you to above?
What version of DirectX is installed?

If you can't remove Rage Pro from Add/Remove because it says it's not properly installed, then it should be ok to run the new setup straight over it.
Did you download the new drivers yet?

And was there an entry for Xupiter in Add/Remove?

You should also download and run Spybot and/or Ad-Aware 6 to get rid of the rest of the spyware on your system
(nsupdate, linkzilla, cnbabe, and others)


----------



## doescher4

Egg,

My monitor says KDS on the front.

My version of directX is 8.1

I downloaded the new drivers to a folder but havent installed yet.

I will do ad-aware tomorrow as it is getting late here and I have to be up at 5am. I can't believe all the spyware I have on my computer! I just ran ad aware not too long ago...geez!

there is no entry for xupiter in add/remove programs...

thanks for the help,
Lori


----------



## Del

OK, post back in the morning,
have a great one


----------



## doescher4

Just thought I'd fill everyone in.....this morning when I turned on my computer I got a system registry error so computer fixed it from a previous registry and now everything is back to normal for now. I havent shut down to see what will happen when I start up again...keeping fingers crossed itll keep working.

Ran Spybot program and it looks like it took care of most if not all of the spyware on my computer.

Thanks to everyone for all the help. It was appreciated!

Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, I guess one of those April 2003 dates was ok after all....you might check your bios setup to be sure you have the correct date set


----------



## doescher4

Aca,

The date on the screen at the bottom of my monitor is the correct date. Would that be the same as the date in the bios setup or not? I tell ya, my computer is probably about 6 yrs old and the last year or so I've had nothing but problems with it! I've been tempted many times to just chuck it and buy a whole new system.

Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

If it's correct there, you should be ok.....somehow, at sometime, though, it must have gotten changed.......


----------



## doescher4

Yes! I remember now....it did get changed...my daughter was looking up a date in April of 2003 and forgot to change it back...but after a day or so I realized it and changed it to the correct date. That was some time ago though...at least a couple months ago. Why would the april dates be the only ones that showed up in the registry besides the current date? 

Lori


----------



## ~Candy~

It only backs up on a successful startup....check the msconfig startup tab to be sure scanregistry is checked....those are a lifesaver sometimes 

Start button, run, then type msconfig....go to start up tab.


----------



## Del

Glad it's working again Lori, have a great night.


----------

